# Plan Pmi 19 11 with VHI



## MB05 (14 Nov 2012)

I am currently on plan PMI 19 11 from VHI having switched from whatever they renamed Plan B to after researching this site last year (One of the One plans). I didn't do it blindly, I compared a lot of plans but this plan had very similar cover for a fraction of the cost and also had day to day expenses covered on it as an added bonus.

I'm doing the same exercise now as work are insisting any changes we want to make has to be in to them by 17/11/12 or else we can't pay via salary deduction. My problem is (as it was last year) my renewal notice doesn't come out until December sometime so I don't know what I am comparing it to exactly. Cover is from 1 Jan. I will ring VHI but I want to have alternatives in mind before I do.

Looking at the HIA website I think my plan has been changed slightly, the day to day excess being the most noticeable (going from €1 to €50).

Can any of you tell me if PMI 19 11 is still one of the best value plans around and maybe the names of some plans that are similar to it so I can compare them in time to change my plan if necessary. The HIA website returns too many options when I search.

I just want a plan that covers me in most hospitals similar to the plan I am on. The day to day expenses are not too important to me as I am not a frequent visitor to the doc/dentist (visited doc once and dentist twice this year and got back €74) so unless the excess is small or the difference in plan price is minimal (like PMI 19 11) it's not worth my while paying extra for it.

The broker for Aviva was in this week and they have negotiated an extra discount for us on the Business Plan Hospital + plan. I think it is about €858 and she also mentioned Business Plan Select if I want the day to day cover. This was €966 but the excess is €200 I think so not worth it.

I've seen in previous threads here SimplyHealth Excess and Healthwise plus no excess mentioned. They seem like good plans that might compare to PMI 19 11 price wise and cover wise. 

Is PMI 19 11 still my best option or what should I look at? I know it is ultimately a personal decision but any help in narrowing the search would be great.


----------



## pj111 (14 Nov 2012)

MB05 said:


> but the excess is €200 I think so not worth it.


 
The outpatient excess is €200 but there is no excess for day to day medical expenses. Aviva always pay out the higher amount of the two types claim. If you look at HIA website, vhi don't cover most of the benefits that are subject to outpatient excess. 

Vhi should be able to tell you the price of the plan now if your company has a flex benefit system.


----------



## MB05 (14 Nov 2012)

Thanks pj111. I checked and you are correct the excess is €1 for day to day. I got confused by the way it is compared against PMI 19 11 on the HIA website. I see now that a lot of their outpatient cover gives you an option of x amount with an excess of €200 or a percentage of x * y with a €1 excess.

When you say Aviva pay the higher amount of two claim types what do you mean? 

I did ring the VHI this afternoon. They said they can tell me what the price of the plan is currently (€977.78) but wouldn't commit to it being the same when my policy is due for renewal. She did say the price she quoted was inclusive of a price increase that comes into or has come into effect in November so I am hopeful it won't increase again in the next few weeks. But who knows the way health insurance costs are rising!

If the prices stays the same it seems the price of PMI 19 11 is comparable to the Business Plan Select plan from Aviva. Which do you think is the better plan? Are any of the Laya plans worth considering?


----------

